# Ragnarok Online graphics problem



## Mesothelioma (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey all, after countless hours searching and even more experimenting, I've decided to ask for some help to solve my problem. My major issue is the inability to play Ragnarok Online smoothly. I have played this game flawlessly in the past and since my return ive been frustrated with an endless "lag" in the gameplay graphics. Here's my box specs as of late.

intel dual core 3.0 ghz
asus p4s800 mb
2 gb pc 3200 ram
ati radeon hd 3850 agp vid card
580w power supply
windows xp pro sp2

Now...RO shouldn't run like molasses with the setup i have as ive played RO for years with much...much lower end systems. Playing the game at max resolution with all the settings maxed runs fine on the main login screen and character creation screen. Once logged into a map, however, the UI seems to lag; from the chat box to the mouse pointer. Its seems as if the graphics arent rendering quick at all. On the other end, with the graphics set all the way down low, resolution at 800x600 and zoomed all the way in the problem is still present.

Ive formatted and reinstalled all the most up to date drivers, and even swapped some old vid cards to try and rule out that..but to no avail. I appreciate any suggestions/comments.

EDIT: forgot to mention that i play WoW and Warhammer Online at high video settings with no problems whatsoever, even in raiding conditions/dalaran.


----------



## masmune (Mar 30, 2009)

i dont think your pc is the problem

as far as im concerned online games dont rely dependantly on your pc but on the internet speed and server.

it might be the server not as stable as it used to be, have you checked the official forum to see if anyone else having problems


----------



## Mesothelioma (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, ive checked out the iRO support forums and the such and nobody seems to be having any similar situations. I just tried a few private servers and the same thing is happening. Also, my internet speed is fine, no change in the speed at all, toast.net 's speed test put me well over the comcast avg speed.


----------



## Shadowmeph (Jan 30, 2009)

well it depends on how many hops it takes to get to the server. that is possibly why know one else is having the same issue as you they could be closer or on a more direct route. I play a few only games and I live on the west coast Canada but unfortuantely all of the good servers for my games are on the east coast so I have a few hops which can cause lag. not much you can do about it except to complain to your ISP


----------



## Mesothelioma (Mar 30, 2009)

TraceRoute to 38.144.194.3 [iro.ragnarokonline.com]
Hop	(ms)	(ms)	(ms) IP Address	Host name
1	12	6	6 72.249.134.177	-
2	7	6	6 206.123.64.22	-
3	7	7	8 216.52.189.9	border4.te4-4.colo4dallas-4.ext1.dal.pnap.net
4	28	7	9 216.52.191.33	core2.tge5-1-bbnet1.ext1.dal.pnap.net
5	16	12	8 157.238.224.33	xe-8-4.r03.dllstx09.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
6	11	17	14 154.54.11.193	te3-4.mpd01.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com
7	8	6	7 66.28.4.173	te9-1.mpd01.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com
8	14	12	18 154.54.25.98	te9-1.mpd02.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com
9	59	56	58 154.54.0.241	te3-1.mpd02.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com
10	56	58	55 154.54.3.77	te7-1.ccr01.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com
11	57	58	55 154.54.27.126	te4-2.ccr01.lax02.atlas.cogentco.com
12	60	59	56 66.28.65.138	gi6-1.hc01.lax02.atlas.cogentco.com
13	59	56	56 38.112.30.126	gravity_interactive.demarc.cogentco.com
14	58	57	56 38.144.194.3	web-iro.gravityus.com

Trace complete

Ping 38.144.194.3

[iro.ragnarokonline.com]

Round trip time to 38.144.194.3: 64 ms
Round trip time to 38.144.194.3: 56 ms
Round trip time to 38.144.194.3: 59 ms
Round trip time to 38.144.194.3: 57 ms
Round trip time to 38.144.194.3: 56 ms
Round trip time to 38.144.194.3: 64 ms
Round trip time to 38.144.194.3: 66 ms
Round trip time to 38.144.194.3: 59 ms
Round trip time to 38.144.194.3: 66 ms
Round trip time to 38.144.194.3: 57 ms

Average time over 10 pings: 60.4 ms


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

those are fast ping times

any recent upgrades changes for you comp? 

have you ever needed to port forward the game?

does anyone elese play this same game in your house?


----------



## Mesothelioma (Mar 30, 2009)

Had my sister bring over my old box(which she uses now) and installed Ragnarok online and the game ran like a pro...no lag/skipping/video problem at all. This rig is running an athlon xp 2500+/radeon 9500 pro combo and 1 gb ram. 

Im completely muddled on what is up with my new system


----------



## masmune (Mar 30, 2009)

have you tried hardware diagnostic?
im not sure how to run it since for my pc it does it automatically ever now and then

you could try scanning your computer, even though you have formatted your pc some viruses can still remain


----------

